# Custom Pickguards?



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

I've searched around and have seen this question has been asked before, but I was wondering if anyone had some updated info, or just wanted to help me out.

Basically, I've got an Asian Strat copy with 2 P90's, but the pickguard has weird controls and is not a color I'm fond of. So I'd like to get a custom guard made. I talked with a local shop and they said they could make one for about $150 (!!) but that's about what I paid for the guitar! I've tried to contact Greasy Groove, but several e-mails and phone calls gone unanswered doesn't leave me with much confidence.

Does anyone know someone in Canada who makes custom pickguards? Or would anyone make a pickguard for me for a decent price if I sent the original to you? If you are somewhere near the Waterloo region, all the better, but I could also work through mail.

Cheers!


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

I am in Woodstock Ontario. I could cut a new one from any material you like. I would suggest looking at some materials and deciding on what you like, buy it at a craft store, or stew-mac, or wherever you can find the material you want. Then if you would like to mail me the original pick-guard, and the material you want the new one cut from; I can cut it for you and ship it back to you within a few days of receiving it. You foot the bill for materials and shipping both ways, and i'll charge ya $50 for the work. If that's fair to you, pm me and i'll send you my mailing address.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

I am currently making one out of 1/8 flamed maple. If interested you can PM me


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Buy a Dremel with router attachment, do it yourself, and keep the router.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

NGroeneveld said:


> Buy a Dremel with router attachment, do it yourself, and keep the router.


That's what I did! :stirpot:


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Thanks guys. Thought about the Dremel, but then I'd be left with the router and a pile of ruined pickguard material. I'm not the handiest when it comes to building things, so I think I'm going to take Erich up on his offer.

Cheers!


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyone interested in this one?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

That's nice. How much? I am looking to get a mini one done for my Albert lee. The currnt one covers the same area as a Strat however only needs it under the vol tone and 5 way. The finish is so perfect under the guard. 

It's for this guitar. 
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...stuff!-How-do-you-set-up-your-trem&highlight=

It's the sunburst one.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

That guitar looks awesome man. You have a PM


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

WD Music makes custom pick guards from your paper tracing...

http://www.wdmusic.com/pickguards.html


----------

